# enlighten me on the subject of Tyco vs mattel, by all means feel free



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

mattle HPX2 vs TYCO 440x2 HK May

Chassis builders racers what do you like?
HPx2 has 3 ohm arm?

I stole post from buy sell and thought I would ask question here.


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

The original Tyco X-2 has a 6 ohm arm & was a popular Super Stock 
class racer. The current Mattel chassis is for battery tracks & has a
lower 3 ohm arm.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

the 3ohm arm still works at 18volts
I put 1 in my Slottech thundercat by mistake!:drunk:
boy was it fast

they are still basically the same car.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Knurled stock rear axles on Mattel car also - not cool. And low QC on stock rims - most of the stock rear rims I have are cracked from the factory from the way they install them over those knurled rims. And the rear tires - the 'lumpy'-looking ones - are toxic to slot track . . . they will actually melt into the track surface if you leave a car sitting in one spot.

Long story short - the Tyco is a better product, but the Mattel has a hot arm and is a good cheap source for parts or a cheap spec-class roller with a little attention to detail.


----------



## Dyno (Jan 26, 2009)

slotking said:


> the 3ohm arm still works at 18volts
> I put 1 in my Slottech thundercat by mistake!:drunk:
> boy was it fast
> 
> they are still basically the same car.


I got one of the 3 ohm chassis underneath a Tyco Camaro that I bought on EBay. I didn't realize how much faster it was until I set up my AW dragstdip and went through my fleet. It wasted every car I had. When I did some research I then realized why it was faster. The trusty ohm meter confirmed it was 3.5 ohms. I put a set of Silisponges on it and man that car is a killer now. I'm going to order a fleet of those things for 3 bucks a pop and then put 9 dollar tires on them for a total 12 bucks you can have great running car. Run one at 24 and check out how they go...
Dyno


----------



## shipsgunner (Sep 6, 2008)

Where do you order them?

Dan


----------



## CJ53 (Oct 30, 2007)

Dan 
Here ya go... https://store.mattel.com/ItemDetail.aspx?cat=139&item=57319

CJ


----------



## 440 (Feb 23, 2008)

I just saw a brand new Mattel battery operated kit in Target for around $30. I told my wife I was going to buy it for the track and the cheapo cars. I was going to toss the battery part out but keep everything to go with all the Tyco track I have.


----------

